# Gyre pumps?



## sanj (1 Nov 2014)

Earth calling Clive ,

I was wondering whether these kind of pumps may be better for CO2 distribution in large tanks over the usual power head.



Anyone use them?


----------



## pepedopolous (1 Nov 2014)

I'll be very tempted when the smaller ones come out. The one out now has something like 5000 us gallons per hour!

http://www.coralvue.com/maxspect-xf150-gyre-generator


----------



## Crossocheilus (1 Nov 2014)

Tbh I question how useful they will be in marine tanks, there primary market. As far as I know, soft corals like lower flow and it can be laminar (like gyre pump), LPS like turbulence (surely best created by opposing powerheads) and sps like waves (wavemakers that alternate opposing powerheads) the gyre pump would be good for pulling uneaten food and debris into sumps.
However they seem perfect for the regular flow needed in freshwater planted tanks.

And that is the bit we really care about!


----------



## kirk (1 Nov 2014)

I think they look good sanj, how are your tanks going?


----------



## Bhu (1 Nov 2014)

Who would want such an ugly thing stuck in your tank. As for a marine system it would soon grow over with coraline and be a pita...


----------



## OllieNZ (1 Nov 2014)

I've read a user review on another forum today and at 50% power it started shifting the substrate at the opposite end of their 60x24x24 inch tank in a major way. They ended up with it a 20% power.


----------



## OllieNZ (1 Nov 2014)

Sorry tank was 72x30x30 
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2453334


----------



## sanj (2 Nov 2014)

Wow that's pretty powerful, but tbh the wattage ratings seemed fairly high, I would be glad to turn it down, lower leccy but good water movement. In terms of co2 distribution these look like they would carry the CO2 to the substrate more efficiently. The actual models going to market are black, in my case it would suit, but not for everyone. I still struggle with plants getting covered in black GSA, I have upped phosphate dosing, light is subdued, but I was always insure about CO2 distribution bearing in mind my tank has a foot print of 8ft x 3ft. I wonder why they have not also marketed it for planted tanks, perhaps because it probably overkill at default levels plus it is the marine market that typically have £s.

Kirk, the tanks are still going, but very much more fern jungles, not so much aquascape masterpiece. Like I mentioned GSA is PITA in the big tank.

Thanks for the link Ollie.


----------



## limz_777 (25 Jan 2015)

I am considering to use this and downsize my canister , the flow looks good , this is the only video i found ,is there anymore ?


----------



## R.W. (2 Feb 2015)

I just installed one of these pumps on Friday, wow do they move some water. I have it installed on a 180g tank. It is quiet and quite slim within the tank. I decided to set it on pulse mode (on/off for 10 seconds). I recommend this pump for anyone with a large tank.

Anyone else bought one of these?

R.W.


----------



## limz_777 (2 Feb 2015)

Any video? I think using this for the purpose of flow is much better then a filter with rain bar, only thing is looks ugly


----------



## R.W. (2 Feb 2015)

I don't have a video unfortunately. I have mine set vertically so the gyre moves around the tank. I don't really notice the pump because I am used to my reef tank which had mp40s on both ends. One thing I have noticed is that my CO2 distribution is better and I was able to turn down the amount of C02 I am using.


----------



## limz_777 (15 Feb 2015)

seems like this pump is relatively new , first gen , maybe i wait longer to get reviews , dont really want to be beta tester


----------



## R.W. (18 Feb 2015)

The beta tests have already been done. After running this pump for a couple weeks now I am still pleased with it. I have taken it fully apart once for a cleaning and it was very easy and well built. Anyone else bought one as well?


----------

